# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Sultan Ibragimov interview

## sultanisking

I am from England, born and live there, and have no understanding of the russian language whats so ever, could one you brother/sisters please translate the video, http://rutube.ru/tracks/375143.html?v=4 ... 8c156bf938
the interview is straight after the breif video, 
Please and thanks!
p.s as you can see from my username, i am a big sultan fan

----------


## Shurick

Sorry, my English not good, but i just try to translate (for my studing):  
- How many fights you already have?
- 19. July 28th i'll have next good fight. 
- The most hard fight?
- I have 2 or 3... 
- Wich one you remember?
- With American. 6th fight. 
- Realy you will fights with... for... "World Champion"?
- No. This fight winner can fight for... IBF... with Klichko, he now owned it.
This fight will at july 28th, here, in Hard-Rock. 
After it, Klichko must give a chance through the year for a winner. 
- How are you feel?
- I glad that this fight not in Las-Vegas. Many Russians here, in Hard-Rock, support me, im happy. 
- That about your coach? 
- Norman Luis. He work with many champions - Tison, Duran, Kamacho...
He cant go to the ring. After incident... somуthing in his lerner boxing-glove... his fights outlow in America. 
- Manager?
- Boris Grinberg. From Rostov, live here. Im from Rostov too. There you from? (to this girl)
- From Moscow. 
- Then your birthday?
- 8 march. 
- How old are you?
- About 30. 
- Are you date with somebody, have you a girl?
- No, im free. Im workin here, training... have no enough time. 
- That kind of girls you like?
- Diferent. Not silly, its main thing. Actually, im turn red than speak about girls. (:
... 
- That music you like?
- ... various. 
- Your Ideal boxer, then you was a child.
- We knew only Mohamed Ali and Mike Tison... ... i have possibles contact with my idolz, and now its remained to reach something. 
- Do you spend many time for trainings?
- Dependig of... many things.  
- That the least (shortest) fight you have? Who with?
- 7 or 8 fights i finished in first round... 
And more about fishing, sharks, studing, victores...   ::  
ps. if you can correct me it would be great.

----------

